# Normais climatológicas de Moura



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2010 às 01:38)




----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 13:46)

e os de Serpa alguém sabe?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (22 Mar 2011 às 21:48)

Daniel Vilão disse:


>



Que preciosidade!!! Há imenso tempo que procuro isto!!! Obrigado.


----------



## stormy (23 Mar 2011 às 13:08)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Que preciosidade!!! Há imenso tempo que procuro isto!!! Obrigado.



Dois pequenos reparos.
A serie para Moura é mais curta que o recomendado pela WMO...tem 22 anos quando o ideal é 30.
Outro reparo, é que no periodo 1941-1963 as temperaturas deviam ser 0.5 a 1.5º mais baixas que hoje em dia


----------



## lexivia (20 Out 2014 às 00:40)

Olá, será possível a normais anteriormente colocadas?
Precisava temperaturas, radiação, insolação, nebulosidade.
Cumps.,
Luis


----------

